# Netgear WG311T - need to run net.ath0 twice (manually)

## edoloughlin

Hi,

I've got a Netgear WG311T, madwifi-ng-0.1531.20060427 and wpa-supplicant-0.4.9 on a 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

My relevant config files:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modulesi_ath0=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_timeout_ath0=90

# Also have onboard eth0

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

network={

        ssid="myssid"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="mypsk"

}

```

lspci

```
0000:01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

If I try to start net.ath0 at boot it just times out. I have to start it manually after logging in. Note that if I don't run net.ath0 at boot I have to run it twice when I log in (it times out the first time).

Any help most appreciated. This is driving me nuts.

----------

